# Laverton Airport



## thepetrolhead (Feb 27, 2011)

Was on my way back from the range last Saturday and realised i was passing quite close to a location i have wanted to explore for a while. A short detour across the airfield and i was at the old control tower of Laverton Airport.
Decommissioned in the early 90s this area has stood redundant and at the mercy of vandals for many years. The area is currently being redeveloped in to a massive housing estate so im glad i got in before the interesting old tower gets swallowed up by the growing urban sprawl that is Melbournes outer suburbs. 

The view of the tower as you approach from the airfield





A quick walk round to assess the layout









Larger outhouse would have housed a generator and 2 huge diesel tanks




Two big tanks to provide a long supply of power in case of extended power cuts.




Not sure what this little building was for. It had an engineered slab on the floor for something substantial.




Large circular hole in the back of the ground level had been sealed up thoroughly




Entering the tower on the ground level.




Arson damage had coated most internal walls with soot. It was very dark inside and getting good shots was a challenge on my phone. Apologies. 




It wasnt too hard to climb to the first level where the stairs are then accessible.




A balcony at the front of the building gave a good view of what used to be the airfield.. And...er.. 'someones' car. (had the .308 in the boot so wanted to keep an eye out). In the distance you can see the encroaching housing development. 




Looking up at the viewing area from the 1st level. The beautiful inch thick glass has long been 'removed' by people with small brains.




Can anyone throw any light on what this might be? Its just inside the large roller door at the front of the first level. The floor was covered in raised zigzag grooves which were mirrored on the ceiling. 




View of the outhouses from the top level.




FInally up at the viewing area. Interior is gutted and thick glass everywhere.




A satisfying and spontaneous explore on a very humid and stormy evening. Thanks for viewing.


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 27, 2011)

Great report there
Ive always wondered why people cant leave glass alone??
The Zig Zags are very intriguing indeedy 
Shame about the BMW though...could have taken a pic of a nicer car


----------



## King Al (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool find petrolhead, it always good to see sites from that part of the world


----------



## Haryer (Feb 27, 2011)

Why should they tell you? Its up to you to find out.

Airport Development fees are quite common all over the world.

If you dont like them, fly from a different airport.


----------



## krela (Feb 27, 2011)

Haryer said:


> Why should they tell you? Its up to you to find out.
> 
> Airport Development fees are quite common all over the world.
> 
> If you dont like them, fly from a different airport.



Eh? What are you on about?


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 27, 2011)

krela said:


> Eh? What are you on about?



I had to do a double take too on this comment...

anyhow,very good report indeedy ok.


----------



## nij4829 (Feb 27, 2011)

shame about the fire, glass and the graff.....but a nice place indeed


----------



## gingrove (Feb 27, 2011)

Never mind the glass and the soot lets see the .308 - I love rifle porn! ( mines a .44)


----------



## thepetrolhead (Feb 28, 2011)

Haryer said:


> Why should they tell you? Its up to you to find out.
> 
> Airport Development fees are quite common all over the world.
> 
> If you dont like them, fly from a different airport.



Erm? Wtf?
Maybe i am missing a subtle and clever joke? 
Ill be as nice as i can but i think Haryer should carefully re-read my report and maybe put down the bottle this time.

Dobbo79: Thanks for the comments - i'm not rising to the bait re: comment on my car. 
What's the difference between a porcupine and a BMW? A porcupine has pricks on the outside. 

Gingrove: Ill try and sneak in a shot (no pun) of the SAKO one time - although i think that would kind of break the rule about not having any tools on your person that could be used to cause damage. 

Thank you all for your comments.
More upside down explores to come soon


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dobbo79: Thanks for the comments - i'm not rising to the bait re: comment on my car. 
What's the difference between a porcupine and a BMW? A porcupine has pricks on the outside. 

Nah thats Audis mate lol...


----------



## thepetrolhead (May 5, 2011)

Well as always my timing is impeccable. I was passing the old airfield again the other day and the control tower is completely gone... Even the trees were uprooted! 
Its a shame that such interesting sites are lost but DP makes sure they are not forgotten.
Keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## wongm (Jul 6, 2011)

thepetrolhead said:


> Well as always my timing is impeccable. I was passing the old airfield again the other day and the control tower is completely gone... Even the trees were uprooted!


It was knocked over in March 2011. I visited the control tower back in late 2007 and it was just as derelict back then.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/legoblock/sets/72157602792703367/





According to this post, the weird bits inside the building were due to it's previous life: a jet engine testing facility:
http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=685256

I've got more info about the history of the control tower here:
http://wongm.com/2011/05/raaf-williams-air-force-base/


----------

